#ubuntu-ec2 2009-12-04
<SyL> anybody gotten buckets to work in the new US region?
<smoser> SyL yes.
<smoser> i've created them with ec2-upload-bundle --location
<smoser> and also with a slightly modified s3cmd
<SyL> smoser: I'm working with a coder that is using the api, and it's not working. I was looking to see if anybody else ran into the same issue
<smoser> well s3cmd is using the api.
<SyL> smoser: what did you have to do to modify s3cmd?
<smoser> it was making the string passed in for location of the bucket upper case
<smoser> and US-WEST-1 was not accepted
<SyL> what did work?
<smoser> yes.
<smoser> ie, using 'us-west-1' will work.  using US-WEST-1 will not.
<SyL> ah... gotcha...
<SyL> smoser: coder had us-west-1 in all caps... thanks
<SyL> smoser: and thanks for all the work you have been doing for ubuntu and AWS. I find it very useful.
<smoser> good. thanks.
<smoser> for anyone playing along at home, i (or rather "canonical") now have the buckets i wanted in us-west-1. images are on their way for hardy, karmic and lucid.
<zul> yay!
<zul> but shouldnt you have announced that on #ubuntu-server :)
